# I hate mulch...



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I used to think I hated pine straw more than mulch.. At least those match sticks stayed in place and wouldn't float.

Replacing with rock. We did lava rock at our old house with fabric. No pre-em and maybe had 10 weeds each year. It has been 10 years at the other house (now a rental) and it still looks great, hasn't faded, stays put, and never had to add more.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Gibby said:


> I used to think I hated pine straw more than mulch.. At least those match sticks stayed in place and wouldn't float.
> 
> Replacing with rock. We did lava rock at our old house with fabric. No pre-em and maybe had 10 weeds each year. It has been 10 years at the other house (now a rental) and it still looks great, hasn't faded, stays put, and never had to add more.


That looks to be more of drainage problem. No gutters? Or downspout not properly located?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

This just the run off from the driveway area, part of the front and one side yard.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

No high maintenance mulch for me. I rocked everything.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You have a drainage / water flow problem. Don't blame that poor mulch for all the world's problems, all it wanted to do was keep your beds weed free and moist.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> You have a drainage / water flow problem. Don't blame that poor mulch for all the world's problems, all it wanted to do was keep your beds weed free and moist.


FTFY


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Gibby said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > You have a drainage / water flow problem. Don't blame that poor mulch for all the world's problems, all it wanted to do was keep your beds weed free and moist.
> ...


Mulch has done nothing but give you all it's love, yet you spurn it at every corner. You're a monster :bandit:


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

I personally am not a fan of the look of most rock (river rock, lava rock, limestone...) I like a more natural look, but I recognize that rock does have some advantages in certain situations like foundation beds.

I bought my house a couple years ago and it has limestone. I plan to replace it with cocoa or brown rock. Has the benefit of rock, but looks a little more natural like mulch at least from a distance.

Like this:


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Gibby said:


> I used to think I hated pine straw more than mulch.. At least those match sticks stayed in place and wouldn't float.
> 
> Replacing with rock. We did lava rock at our old house with fabric. No pre-em and maybe had 10 weeds each year. It has been 10 years at the other house (now a rental) and it still looks great, hasn't faded, stays put, and never had to add more.


I use mulch in all my beds. Each bed is surrounded with concrete edging, each bed has a sub-soil drain and pop up on the other side. I have no issues with any wash outs.

look at the bottom right corner. 
2.7 MB IMG_0678.JPG Check Error


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Gotta love mulch. Nothing like it throws more spores on screens, windows, brick and siding. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Try working it down into the soil a bit.


----------



## Cozy (Aug 11, 2018)

So whats a good rock type to use? Wife wants to use some around the new deck instead of mulch


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Pine straw for life.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I am not a fan of mulch either! I got tired of replacing at least once a year, grass growing through (even with fabric)and truing to clean out grass clippings...

We had decomposed granite installed (DG) and now Im happy. Very easy to maintain and weeding takes 10 min max...


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think I hated pine straw more than mulch.. At least those match sticks stayed in place and wouldn't float.
> ...


Did you do the concrete edging yourself?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

ctrav said:


> I am not a fan of mulch either! I got tired of replacing at least once a year, grass growing through (even with fabric)and truing to clean out grass clippings...
> 
> We had decomposed granite installed (DG) and now Im happy. Very easy to maintain and weeding takes 10 min max...


I think I might like this, going to see if there is any near me.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Someone needs to find a way to make some rock or crushed granite look like mulch so I can trick the HOA spies.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks great. Its a good thing you don't use a reel mower.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Pine straw for life.


 :thumbup: I love pine straw, the look and utility of it.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Darrell said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > Pine straw for life.
> ...


It is such a fire hazard though.... A bunch of match sticks just waiting for some sparks.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What are you doing in your flower beds @Gibby ?


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Pine straw for life.
> 
> Pine Needle Help.
> We just moved into our new home in Charleston, SC and my backyard has pine needles covering the garden areas and I'm curious how you maintain it during the year. Do you remove and replace it with new? or add new needles on top? I have no clue how to maintain to make it look nice.
> ...


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

It depends. It can be left on the beds and it will decompose and help with organic material and tilth. The only thing you'll have to be mindful of is pH. The needles will increase soil acidity. Liming the garden annually probably isn't a bad idea. I will say that it is worth the extra money to get the dyed straw unless you have an abundance of free pine straw around you.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> It depends. It can be left on the beds and it will decompose and help with organic material and tilth. The only thing you'll have to be mindful of is pH. The needles will increase soil acidity. Liming the garden annually probably isn't a bad idea.


As an aside, pine needles do not make soil more acidic. This is one of those old gardening myths which refuses to die.

Using pine needles as a mulch will not have any significant effect on the soil pH - either up or down. What the soil pH is before the pine needles are added is what it will be afterwards, too (unless the pH is affected by something else).

But, don't just take my word for it, you can read about this myth being debunked in plenty of reputable sources, too:

https://extension.oregonstate.edu/news/myth-vs-reality-whats-truth-behind-some-common-gardening-practices

https://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/2702

https://s3.wp.wsu.edu/uploads/sites/2076/2017/07/C091-Soil-pH-15a.pdf


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > It depends. It can be left on the beds and it will decompose and help with organic material and tilth. The only thing you'll have to be mindful of is pH. The needles will increase soil acidity. Liming the garden annually probably isn't a bad idea.
> ...


well, I'll be...


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> It depends. It can be left on the beds and it will decompose and help with organic material and tilth. The only thing you'll have to be mindful of is pH. The needles will increase soil acidity. Liming the garden annually probably isn't a bad idea. I will say that it is worth the extra money to get the dyed straw unless you have an abundance of free pine straw around you.
> 
> Thanks Hacker,
> No Pine Trees near us. Just a few Oaks. But we do have Pine Needle trucks cruising all around with bundles for 5 bucks but I hear they aren't they great to use so I will search for dyed straw to use going forward and I use a lime app once a year to keep on top of the pH number.
> ...


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > It depends. It can be left on the beds and it will decompose and help with organic material and tilth. The only thing you'll have to be mindful of is pH. The needles will increase soil acidity. Liming the garden annually probably isn't a bad idea.
> ...


----------

